# Wagyu Steak dinner.



## DocSteve (Nov 17, 2020)

-Souvide at 167F for 3.5hrs.
-Seared at 1550F about 1.5-2 min a side.
 The strip marinated in Bachans Japanese BBQ sauce, a sweet teriyaki flavor sauce.
 The other 2, pink Himalayan salt and crushed pepper.
 Cheese/red pepper mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 17, 2020)

That’s looks so damn good Doc, perfect on all accounts. The sear is awesome, you Would not get that a restaurant. Great work.

I would love to be a guest at one of your dinners.


----------



## DocSteve (Nov 17, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> That’s looks so damn good Doc, perfect on all accounts. The sear is awesome, you Would not get that a restaurant. Great work.
> 
> I would love to be a guest at one of your dinners.


Thanks. In over 2 years I've only made one meal for guests, my parents. Other than that, I only cook for myself.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2020)

Perfect doneness. Excellent looking meal Steve.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks awesome.nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

Boy, does that steak look good Doc!
Fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

looks mighty tasty!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Awesome meal and the many ways of finish is great.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

Quite a Display of Goodness!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Nov 17, 2020)

OMG Steve!!!  perfection all over this meal!!!

Curious - was teh SV at 167 a typo?  those look perfectly medium rare, 167 would get them far past that???  or am i all wrong there


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work Doc, nice job! RAY


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 17, 2020)

sandyut said:


> OMG Steve!!!  perfection all over this meal!!!
> 
> Curious - was teh SV at 167 a typo?  those look perfectly medium rare, 167 would get them far past that???  or am i all wrong there



 I was wondering the same thing....looks delicious...but not 167 degrees


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks perfect! I like the choice of sides as well!


----------



## DocSteve (Nov 17, 2020)

sandyut said:


> OMG Steve!!!  perfection all over this meal!!!
> 
> Curious - was teh SV at 167 a typo?  those look perfectly medium rare, 167 would get them far past that???  or am i all wrong there


Fat thumbs, disnt notice. 127F.


----------



## DocSteve (Nov 17, 2020)

gnatboy911 said:


> I was wondering the same thing....looks delicious...but not 167 degrees


Fat thumbs, 127F


----------

